# Hotel Bid - Any Tips?



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Dawizman said:


> I'm doing up my first bid on a large hotel. This is the first hotel we have submit a bid for, but certainly not the largest project we have done. It's 129 rooms over 6 stories. We are bidding on data/voice cabling (approx 640 CAT 6 drops), CATV distribution, and CCTV system (specs are calling for a fairly high end system; 38 cameras, 2MP, 30fps record rate, tailgating detection, license plate recognition, ip66 housings).
> 
> All of the conduit work & box installation is being handled by the EC.
> 
> ...


I would approach it like any other commercial install. You would have to allow maybe for a bit more training as the hotel may have more staff than normal, who would be involved with the equipment.
Maybe a bit more time in camera placement?
If the conduits are sized properly and the pull boxes are well placed, it 'should' be a normal project.
good luck


----------

